# How to generate INF files using windows DDK?



## sureshtech (Jan 22, 2008)

I am writing a virtual printer driver... The first step is to print the reports/results from windows applications to EMF format.. There is a sample given in windows DDK in the .../src/print directory, the GENPRINT sample for doing this.. After building it, it generates a GENPRINT.DLL file... But how to run it.. Whether i need a INF and GPD files or not? If i need, then please some one tell me how to build it... Thanks to all your replies...


----------

